# Abby is back home



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

I picked up Abby at 2:30 PM. They told me 3:00 but
I got anxious and went early.

When I got there I could hear Abby barking in the back.
I recognized that bark immediately. One of the vet techs
said she had been doing that all day unless someone
was back there.

Vet said the incision has healed well and that if it oozes
or leaks any more to put a warm compress on it. There is
still a rather pronounced swelling. They gave her a shot
of antibiotics and sent me home with 10 days worth of
cephalexin. Exact same stuff I just got through taking
for an infected tooth. Cheaper though...

Abby was raring to go. When we got home I took her for
a short pee run. I think she must of held it since
Saturday. She was full to the brim.

I fed her her evening meal a bit early. She was hungry
as a horse. After eating she decided to do her lap dog
thing and crawled on my lap and went to sleep for
an hour.

So she seems to be fine. I am concerned about the
swelling but the vet said it should start going down in
a few days. Im just glad to have her home. She is
napping again beside my chair.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad to hear Abby is doing better.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear that Abby is home and doing better.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad your girl Abby is back home with you, and a speedy recovery is soon.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad she is home. I know you missed her. The day Dharma was spayed, they kept her overnight. I missed her so much, the house was way to quiet without her.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy for Abby. And you.
Good luck with continued healing.
My Abby says woof.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Abby seems to be mending well. The incision looks good this morning.
The place where it was bleeding has scabbed over and is healing.
There hasnt been any additional bleeding. It also looks like the
swelling is starting to go down.

She is hungry as a horse. The bottomless pit has gotten deeper.

Im supposed to keep her quiet all week. Thats going to be a bit
difficult. Yesterday wasnt bad. We lounged and napped a lot.
She got up on the couch and snuggled with me.

This morning she is full of excess energy. She REALLY REALLY
wanted to get a squirrel we saw this morning. She gave me that
"I want squirrel for breakfast" look.

She's a good girl though and isnt giving me too much of a problem.
Im hoping she is back to 100% soon as I would like to enroll us
in some more training classes after the first of the year.

Abby and I appreciate all the well wishes from everybody. This
place has been a great help for me. Just being able to converse
with people that understand what we are going through is a great
help. All too often I get that "Its only a dog" look from friends and family.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

This is really great news. I know after a surgery I'm on pins and needles about the recovery and wondering, "the surgery went well, but am I going to get off that easy?" Then I'm waiting for something to go wrong. Sorry Abby had to go back to the vet and give you a scare like that. It will remind you just that much more how much she means to you.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm glad Abby is home and doing well.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So glad Abby's home and going to be all better! Best wishes to her


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Recuperating in the good chair...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha! That's so adorable! Did you ever think she was going to rate sitting in the 'good' chair??


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Ha! That's so adorable! Did you ever think she was going to rate sitting in the 'good' chair??


I had my doubts at times...now she is doomed to a life of luxury
as a spoiled and pampered pet.


----------

